# FOR NARNIA!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep that's right, and i'm luvin' it 

I've been watching Narnia, and am in the mood to make Mythical Creatures galore! Good thing is, while i was drawing this morning, i remembered how i used to draw Mythical Creatures before, but retired them due to my taste of creativity dying....so yeah. It's D.O.C. NOT D.O.A. 
So now i'm bringing them back...and they're badder...then...ever. Plus i made them a new wicked banner this morning.

I've been looking up mythological names, and been spying on Griffons....Griffins...Gryphons...ya know 
I'm open for ideas on other mythical creatures too. So stoked that i'm getting my Wacom intuos tablet soon so then i can start coloring them in.
I think i want to make 6 Gryphon's...i know that the name can be spelled like...three different ways but the 'ph' is pretty rapid 
I'll make 2 girls and 4 guys. The guys are so dashing. Well...i've made one already. His name is Balthazar.

So do you know of any other mythical creatures?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

What about the Centaur's or the Sader's or even a unicorn, or the Minataur's. hmmm let me think, I am lovin this idea Annie, I just watche the Prince Caspian one and can't wait til the new one is out on PPV


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> What about the Centaur's or the Sader's or even a unicorn, or the Minataur's. hmmm let me think, I am lovin this idea Annie, I just watche the Prince Caspian one and can't wait til the new one is out on PPV


:goodpost:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> What about the Centaur's or the Sader's or even a unicorn, or the Minataur's. hmmm let me think, I am lovin this idea Annie, I just watche the Prince Caspian one and can't wait til the new one is out on PPV


Heeheehee Me too! Though Prince Caspian hits a sore spot with me because he manages to be soooo annoying.
Great ideas! I can't think of any other ones, and when i pull up a list its like...ten gabillion names long lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I am trying to think of some more to add some variety, there are also giants and dwarves and elves as well. I am excited I can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol I am trying to think of some more to add some variety, there are also giants and dwarves and elves as well. I am excited I can't wait to see what you come up with


I want to try my hand at dragons, but i want to keep them in a certain style that would make me want to draw them more often without it being a commission.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, you read my mind, I have another tat idea I wanna see if you can do for me  But I do understand


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha, you read my mind, I have another tat idea I wanna see if you can do for me  But I do understand


LOL you do? Well don't be afraid to let me in on it heehee!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome T'nisse!! I have always loved mythical creatures and creatures from the "Conan the Barbarian" arena. I agree, Minotaurs and dragons are bad*ss, oh and if you could sketch Medusa, that would be so cool Maybe throw a devilish creature in there as well


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Awesome T'nisse!! I have always loved mythical creatures and creatures from the "Conan the Barbarian" arena. I agree, Minotaurs and dragons are bad*ss, oh and if you could sketch Medusa, that would be so cool Maybe throw a devilish creature in there as well


I'm all for that bro 
I'll see what i can tweak up


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Just finished a female Gryphon...now lets see if i can get these things uploaded.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, Nisse! I love me some Narnia!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very excellent ideas, and I'm glad you're being so inspired here lately! I tried my hand at a dragon a couple months ago, but put it down to do something, and never finished it, lol. I'll have to find time to get on that, and scan it on here so you can see it, lol. I would love to see a unicorn done by the great 'Nisse!! I love me some unicorns! I have that movie, Legend with Tom Cruise, about the Unicorns and the fairies and goblins and stuff... great movie, IMO... I'll have to see if I can rip it and burn it onto a DVD+R for you so you can see it, if you haven't already. I remember watching it when I was younger than you! Lemme know if you're interested and I'll get right on it!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Bev that is perfect, Christian your ideas as well, I LOVE Unicorns, lol, hahaha not gonna go there with my obsession.

Annie - sine I am a triple fire sign, I wanted a dragon of fire and a lion intertwined with flames in it, it has to wrap around cause I think this is gonna be a sleeve or the start of a 3/4" sleeve. That is my tat idea. ooo I really can't wait o see all the drawings when you get them done. 

And Bev - The Last Unicorn, if you haven't seen it, WATCH IT!!!!  Best unicorn movie ever,


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Oh, Nisse! I love me some Narnia!


LOL!!! 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Very excellent ideas, and I'm glad you're being so inspired here lately! I tried my hand at a dragon a couple months ago, but put it down to do something, and never finished it, lol. I'll have to find time to get on that, and scan it on here so you can see it, lol. I would love to see a unicorn done by the great 'Nisse!! I love me some unicorns! I have that movie, Legend with Tom Cruise, about the Unicorns and the fairies and goblins and stuff... great movie, IMO... I'll have to see if I can rip it and burn it onto a DVD+R for you so you can see it, if you haven't already. I remember watching it when I was younger than you! Lemme know if you're interested and I'll get right on it!


I so wanna see it! 
LOL, unicorns sound great! Not a horse fan but they are pretty magnificent!



apbtmom76 said:


> omg Bev that is perfect, Christian your ideas as well, I LOVE Unicorns, lol, hahaha not gonna go there with my obsession.
> 
> Annie - sine I am a triple fire sign, I wanted a dragon of fire and a lion intertwined with flames in it, it has to wrap around cause I think this is gonna be a sleeve or the start of a 3/4" sleeve. That is my tat idea. ooo I really can't wait o see all the drawings when you get them done.
> 
> And Bev - The Last Unicorn, if you haven't seen it, WATCH IT!!!!  Best unicorn movie ever,


Ooohh, that sounds sooo coool!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, so I'll get right on that for you then Nisse. Auntie got you baby girl, and you know this! 

@Tye.. I'll see if I can find that on Netflix and if not, then I'll hunt it down somewhere, lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You'll love it I swear BB. Knew I loved ya for a reason, lol.

Annie - how are these coming along?? I can't wait to see them  OOO and I just thought of a GREAT dragon you can draw, or base your dragons off of, lol Falcor from The Neverending Story  And you could do some Sphynx' as well  Maybe a few Oracles, lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay, so I'll get right on that for you then Nisse. Auntie got you baby girl, and you know this!
> 
> @Tye.. I'll see if I can find that on Netflix and if not, then I'll hunt it down somewhere, lol.


Heeheheee!!! *does like Santa*








apbtmom76 said:


> You'll love it I swear BB. Knew I loved ya for a reason, lol.
> 
> Annie - how are these coming along?? I can't wait to see them  OOO and I just thought of a GREAT dragon you can draw, or base your dragons off of, lol Falcor from The Neverending Story  And you could do some Sphynx' as well  Maybe a few Oracles, lol


I remember Falcorrrr!!! I haven't saw that movie since...a Christmas in 05 lol!

So far i have Balthazar, Kalypso and Morpheus 
I want to name my last female Kumari, buuuut i like Ekho better lol.
Balthazar is..hmm well he's head strong and has a thing for throwing his immense strength around on things.
Kalypso is a determined female, and she's pretty 
Morpheus is...well i'll give him something once i get down the other males 

I don't want to cut off Rascal's Christmas photo shoot and "maybe" story for this years holiday so i'm still getting him ready.
(hugs you both)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I loved Falcor, always wanted a dragon like him and when will Rascal's x-mas thing be up?? Wait it's onthe site isn't it, lol. hahah ya momma Tye's is getting old, lol.

ANd I am liking the name Akco, lol, try Ecco  I can't wait to see everything when it's finished, hehehe going to peek at Rascal now


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> I loved Falcor, always wanted a dragon like him and when will Rascal's x-mas thing be up?? Wait it's onthe site isn't it, lol. hahah ya momma Tye's is getting old, lol.
> 
> ANd I am liking the name Akco, lol, try Ecco  I can't wait to see everything when it's finished, hehehe going to peek at Rascal now


Ecco? How about Ekoh? 

No no mommy! The page is empty!  I'll try and put it up on the week of Christmas, no more on the spot holiday events. *pokes Halloween* LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Ecco? How about Ekoh?
> 
> No no mommy! The page is empty!  I'll try and put it up on the week of Christmas, no more on the spot holiday events. *pokes Halloween* LOL


ooo I like that spellin as well, suits a Gryphon  Ahhh ok, I thought you already had them up, lol. lmbooo at pokin Halloween, lol. I think the polar bear idea is perfect


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> ooo I like that spellin as well, suits a Gryphon  Ahhh ok, I thought you already had them up, lol. lmbooo at pokin Halloween, lol. I think the polar bear idea is perfect


Yeah heehee! I'm just trying to tweak out a story, i haven't written one kid friendly since i was 5. 
Ekoh it is!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, I know my youngest nieces would love something like that for Rascal  I know you can do it Annie, you are so very smart and talented. 

Lovin Ekoh, nice strong name


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol, I know my youngest nieces would love something like that for Rascal  I know you can do it Annie, you are so very smart and talented.
> 
> Lovin Ekoh, nice strong name


I'm glad someone's paying attention to him


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah yes, my little nieces think Rascal is awesome, they keep asking me about a coloring book with him and his friends, lol. Told them when you do that they would be the first ones to get one. When I told them about his x-mas page, they got all excited, the 5 year old loves polar bears, she gave me the idea, lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahah yes, my little nieces think Rascal is awesome, they keep asking me about a coloring book with him and his friends, lol. Told them when you do that they would be the first ones to get one. When I told them about his x-mas page, they got all excited, the 5 year old loves polar bears, she gave me the idea, lol.


OMGosh really? Sweet!! I want to make his story rhyme too


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

rhyming is always good, lol, kinda like Dr. Suess, lol. And yes, everytime I come to the puter and she is here she wants to see Rascal, is cute really. She likes the eagle and the lions as well, lol. And the husky pup, lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> rhyming is always good, lol, kinda like Dr. Suess, lol. And yes, everytime I come to the puter and she is here she wants to see Rascal, is cute really. She likes the eagle and the lions as well, lol. And the husky pup, lol


ahaahaaa! When Rascal gets his own posters next year he must send her one as a thank you gift!
Lol yeah i like how rhyming keeps the story upbeat


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Annie she would totally love that, lol. I won't let her know she will bug me til that happens, girl never forgets anything, lmbooo
You are gonna rock the sotries girl


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> awww Annie she would totally love that, lol. I won't let her know she will bug me til that happens, girl never forgets anything, lmbooo
> You are gonna rock the sotries girl


Woah, so sorry for the late reply!
LOL, yeah? I know it doesn't have to rhyme but it seems like it would fit so much better.

I made another Gryphon, i want to name him after one of my fave swords from Sonic and the Black Knight, the Flamberge. He lacks a heart...i want to separate him from the others as the opposing one, on maybe an opposing pride...pack..thingy. You can tell that he's from a harsher weathered climate because he's a bit...furrier lol
I want to name my next ones after more of my fave swords, the Espadon and the Ddraig Goch


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my Annie, I am lovin the names, totally, and I think two seperate packs, one from the good side and one from the bad side is a great idea  I really can't wait to see them all when they are done and the story is written


----------

